# Dead on



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone use the dead on range finder on their sites? Been seeing it used and advertised on tv but was wondering if it really works or just another gimmick?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

This is the first time I have heard of them, they are doing a buy one get one free right now makes me think about giving it a try for $10. Maybe even buy 2, one for deer and one for elk.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

My buddy has one... LOVES IT!!! works great for him!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty neat idea. I'd like to try it out. I'd be worried about it falling off or something though.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I also wonder how much you would need to change things depending on if it was a cow elk vs a bull elk? Anyone know the difference in inches from back to belly on cows and bulls?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I found a couple of reviews, mostly good. The biggest complaint seems to be the pin size, too small most people say. I am going to order one today.

http://www.talkhuntin.com/index.php?topic=20632.0


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Got my dead on rangefinders (I got the BOGO deal) it comes with an easy to use calibration chart for Whitetail, Mule Deer and Elk. I am going to get it all set up in the next day or two and see how it works.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> Got my dead on rangefinders (I got the BOGO deal) it comes with an easy to use calibration chart for Whitetail, Mule Deer and Elk. I am going to get it all set up in the next day or two and see how it works.


Let us know how it does!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I am interested in what you think...



kailey29us said:


> Got my dead on rangefinders (I got the BOGO deal) it comes with an easy to use calibration chart for Whitetail, Mule Deer and Elk. I am going to get it all set up in the next day or two and see how it works.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I knew they were working on something to allow for calculating the different range estimations for different sized game...i.e. elk vs muleys vs whitetails... I look forward to hearing how they've done. That was the main reason I was opposed to them before, because out here in the west if you sighted in for a deer sized animal and had both deer and elk tags (or others too) and the wrong species came in, how would you accurately range them? I'll be following you.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> That was the main reason I was opposed to them before, because out here in the west if you sighted in for a deer sized animal and had both deer and elk tags (or others too) and the wrong species came in, how would you accurately range them? I'll be following you.


Thats why I bought two of them, one for deer and one for elk. I mounted them both on my sight, one on the inside and one on the outside. I can still see them both very clear at full draw. I am up north and didnt bring my camera or I would post pics of how I mounted them. I am headed to the Salt Creek Range sometime today to "fine tune" them and see how they work.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Went out to the Salt Creek Range today, love this range I only get to go 1 or 2 times a year but I love it. I had already mounted the 2 Dead On Rangefinders and set the pins to the recommended positions for my particular draw length. I cut two pieces of 2x4 to the lengths the instructions said and took them to the range with me. I went to the practice area to fine tune and set the 2x4's on the target. I found the preset's for the elk were right on for me but I had to move the pins on the deer up 1 spot. 
The good:
1- Very cheap to buy
2- Easy to install and use
3- They are attached to the bow so no forgetting them or extra movement to range an animal

The Bad:
1- The pins are very close together making it impossible to have 5 yard pins, 40, 50 and 60 yd pins right next to each other.
2- Pins are small, may be difficult to see in low light.
3- If the animal you are ranging is not mature range will be off

Overrall I am happy with this purchase, as said in the bad if looking at an Elk or Deer 45 yards away it would be very difficult to tell by looking at the 40 & 50 yd pins because they are so close together. That being said I would rather know for sure that its between 40 & 50 yds by using the Dead On than just estimating the range with no clue at all. I dont think there will ever be a replacement for a laser rangefinder but in my opinion these are another great tool to use. For $25 I dont think you can go wrong.

On a side note: If the owner/operator of Salt Creek is on this forum it's probably time to clean out the crapper......sheesh.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> The Bad:
> 2- Pins are small, may be difficult to see in low light.


I noticed on their website they sold some brighter pins. I wonder if this might help that problem. Though of course, this would increase the cost of the setup.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> kailey29us said:
> 
> 
> > The Bad:
> ...


I did see those also, I think I am going to order some and see if they are much better.


----------

